# UV exposure



## Badgemash (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in a bit of a quandary with the babies. I want to be sure they're exposed to the nice high UV levels that they would get in the wild and living outdoors. I also have pasty skin and am neurotic and compulsive about suncream (I wear SPF 60, every day, all over). 

Has anyone ever been concerned about the UV levels that we're trying to achieve indoors for healthy torts being dangerous to the people who also live there? Does anyone take any precautions to block exposure to the lights? 

-Devon


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

The reason that you have to place your UV lights so close to the substrate is that they aren't strong enough to reach any farther than the manufacturers suggested placement. Do I think you have to worry? No, because I personally think UV lights are junk and GREATLY inferior to the sun. 

Read my response in Balboa's thread, "Building a better bask." I just typed a lot and don't want to type it all over again, lol.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 17, 2010)

The UV dissipates quite a bit after a relatively sh short distance. I don't think they're much to worry about. But, I still try to aim the lights so they aren't aimed into the room. That way if I'm sitting in the room I'm not being blinded by the light.


----------

